# speaking of petfinder...



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...?&petid=6253173
Oh boy am I tempted!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG! He's a cutie!!








He has a face like Sparkey!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

He's adorable.I'd take him in a heartbeat.I don't know how anyone could just abandon that cute little fluffball.I think he has a Sparkey face too.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

What a doll, how could someone abandon such a sweetheart


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

He is adorable!!!









I know so many people look for the "small" maltese. And, here's this little guy all of 5 lbs waiting for a forever home to take him home. Potty trained too! 

I hope someone falls in love with him enough to bring him home! I already have two...but looking at all those cute maltese waiting for forever homes, many of them little darlings, it just breaks my heart to see it. 

I know maltese are expensive and can break the bank, but if you don't have $1500-3000 to adopt, this is a wonderful way to have a nice pet that will love you just as much...

Angie
Capone & chase


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

What a sweetheart. I hope he finds a really good home. He looks very lovable!!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

His face just melted my heart...How could some one leave their baby? Some one else will be getting a wonderful baby before long.


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

he is so cute!!!
ahhh i hope he goes to a real good home


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> He is adorable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I'm sure i read 11.5 lbs













> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...?&petid=6253173
> Oh boy am I tempted!!!![/B]


 

He is cute! are going to go for it?


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...?&petid=6253173
> Oh boy am I tempted!!!![/B]










I cannot allow myself to look at pictures like that!!







"Just looking" at pictures is how I find myself with two of the most adorable cutest little puppies at my feet, my little Izzy on my lap, and Bruiser asleep on the sofa.







No more looking at pictures for Nonny! Hmmmmm.....would one more really make that much more difference.....and what's two more pills a day.....and.....







Nonny is not allowed to look at pictures!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Love that face!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, I want him







He does look like Sparkey







he is the same size too







11 lbs


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

At the top of his listing it says he has been adopted......


----------

